

Greetings from Beautiful Mountain View, Calif. - 100k
http://www.greetingsfrombeautifulmountainview.com/

======
100k
For all you start up founders who are working on Sunday...

~~~
abossy
We need one for Palo Alto, too!

~~~
100k
Civic pride required me to do Mountain View!

------
alanthonyc
Wow, Mountain View looks exactly like my home town.

------
le_dominator
That brought a tear to my eye.

From Los Angeles, Le Dominator

------
abalashov
Greetings from balmy and insipid Atlanta, GA, home of precious little of
interest to the tech industry, especially compared to CA. But it's good for
telecom - that's why I kick around.

------
andymoe
Hello from a very hot conference room somewhere off Sand Hill rd...

------
fretlessjazz
is that "Raptor Jesus"?

------
keefe
Beware the lovely mountain view police department, the primary reason I'll
never live in this city again

------
kwamenum86
I am moving there soon to start a new job. I have been an east coaster all my
life but I can't wait.

~~~
ardit33
Mountain View is boring. Strip mall architecture at its best (or worst).
Nothing to do there except work, and I hope you like driving, b/c you are
going to do a lot of it. At least in the biggest east coast areas
(nyc/boston/w d.c.) you can get fine without a car, and public transportation
gets you almost everywhere.

Sex life will suck ass (if you are a straight single guy). When you introduce
yourself to girls, you are yet another engineer as the other 100 she met last
month.

I guess there is a real reason that post card has a dude in front of the
computer. That's how your life is going to be.

I there is really nothing romantic about Mountain View. I honestly think
weather is the best asset of the area.

~~~
kwamenum86
Yes I have heard Mountain View is boring but I am more looking forward to the
working part of it. I have several areas to choose from that are more fun e.g.
San Francisco. The companies out west are far better for someone like me
though.

------
dmpayton
I recently moved from Campbell to San Diego. I miss Silicon Valley. :(

~~~
timcederman
Listening to the Boston T rattle past my new apartment, I feel the same way.

